# Mod For The Outback



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I've wanted to do this for awhile but kept putting it off for other things to get done
Well the DD's friend from Disney is coming up and spending a week with us, So I figured
I better get this done

The first thing I did was to dig a trench by hand and ran a sewage line from the OB to our sewer line
which wasn't too bad only 15 feet
The second was to dig yet another trench and tie into the water line in the house ran a 3/4" water line from the house to the OB about 50'
The last was yet another trench from the house to OB and ran a electric line in pvc pipe to a 30 amp plug
while I had the trench open I also ran 1" pvc pipe and ran coaxial through it to the OB

Water and Sewage
The water I did it so I can disconnect from the house and blow air through line for winter









Electric and Cable


















Now that those are all done the final thing will be to pour concrete down the road a bit

Don


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Sa-Wheat!

That will be perfect when we come to visit!

But - you will have to move that OB.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

ATTENTION ALL OUTBACKERS.








FREE FULL HOOKUPS NEXT TIME YOU'RE IN 
Schuylkill Haven,Pa.

Are you taking reservations or is it first come first serve?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks good Don







Is there room for the Add a Room or its not really the Hootbob camper if its not set up


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Ok... way cool! W/S/E and note the Cable TV too!

MAN CAVE!!!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

I would move out of the house. This is the ultimate mod ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

Can you come to my house and set me up? Seriously, nice!!!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice Don, how many sites do you have? and are they pull through or back in!

That is very cool, I have been wanting to do the same here but finding the sewer line to the city is tough and then there is some stupid law about cutting into it and not having it vented, mind you if I do it at night hmmmm!

I see some night work in my future!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> ATTENTION ALL OUTBACKERS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And there is even a private creek running right past the campsite.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Repeat that about 20 more times and I believe we have ourselves a rally!!!! Great job Don! Very impressive....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Looks good Don
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plenty of room for the Add-A-Room John
Actually that where I set it up and scrub it down at

Don


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats some nice work. I would have rented a trencher though, 15ft is about 14ft too much. If my septic was not around back with no way to tap into it I would have a dump site too. I got the E/W/C but no sewer and thats probally the most important really. Nice work.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Job Don!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Don,
Great mod/job well done







and did you also install one of those truck rim fire rings









BTW, be sure and leave the other end of the coax a tad loose in order to get that sometimes fuzzy picture experience









Ed


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice!!!

I need to do that!!!

Then i would officially have my own Dog House or Chateau Bow Wow as i like to call it


----------

